

Ask HN: How can I get good at piano? - bjarn_kerfluup

In regards to this post, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6791742, I am wondering if someone knows of articles that provide a similar type of system, but in the context of playing piano. Both piano and chess are highly intellectual activities, and help build neurons which in turn make us better programmers since we are able to think in new ways.
======
Patrick_Devine
I'm in my late 30's and have been teaching myself how to play the piano for
the past year and a half. I started off by buying an electric piano (a Yamaha
P-155) and some Super Mario Bros. sheet music. My reasoning was I know all of
the songs and Konji Kondo's work got more complex when he was composing for
progressively more capable consoles.

I absolutely sucked donkeys at first. Even the 8-bit Super Mario theme song is
pretty difficult when you're trying to read sheet music for the first time. It
was pretty embarrassing, but I've stuck with it and try to play for at least
20-30 minutes a day. I also try to play on any piano I can find, and also try
to play for anyone who will listen, just so that I get practice playing in
front of people. That was actually remarkably difficult at first; my hands
were literally shaking as I tried to plonk out a song. But, it's like
anything. If you keep doing it you get better and better.

Here's the link to the sheet music: [http://www.amazon.com/Super-Mario-Series-
Piano-Easy/dp/07390...](http://www.amazon.com/Super-Mario-Series-Piano-
Easy/dp/0739083236/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385486659&sr=8-1&keywords=super+mario+piano)

------
rasterbate
While sort of plodding and very rote, I know many teachers start with the
Suzuki method, at least for a novice student. The method takes the form of a
series of volumes, with the level of difficulty increasing with each volume.
Not only does this allow you to self-select a starting point based on your
existing skill level (if any), it also gives you a large library of material
calibrated to be the right degree of challenging for your current level of
skill. The first volume is very easy, so even a total beginner could likely
work through the excises, and it's great for autodidacts, since the booklets
explain the material and theory very thoroughly.

------
cprncus
I would think having a great piano teacher would be key (pardon the pun). S/he
is a coach, a motivator, someone who knows how to spot and correct your form
(which is critical), knows which pieces are useful as studies at which points
in your development, can help guide you through theory, etc. What's not to
love?

A kindly woman in her late 50s with glasses that are attached with decorative
chains that loop around her neck is preferable.

------
ScottWhigham
I think the primary difference here is going to be muscle memory. Both require
creativity (to varying degrees, of course) but piano requires physical, hands-
on rote work rather than purely intellectual study. There's value in "the
study of music" away from the instrument but there is no substitute for hours
spent practicing, playing, and performing. He talks about "practice" \-
practice playing chess is often against a computer or a previously played
match's moves. Practice on the piano though involves you playing exercises,
pieces, and or just playing around.

The other difference is the definition of "good". There is no 90% in piano -
you won't "win" at piano. You don't get "points" for playing a recital and
there is no "#1 in the world". So I think "good" is relative when it comes to
music/art whereas it's a concrete for sport/game. You might think "good" is
"Playing along with my favorite recording" while I might rate "good" as "Able
to play Chopin's hardest pieces".

------
zachlatta
In addition to what other commentors have suggested, I highly recommend giving
something like [https://giveit100.com/](https://giveit100.com/) a try. I saw
the founders at Startup School and their product definitely has very real
potential.

I've personally had tremendous success committing to work on something every
day.

------
bjourne
Invest in a good piano teacher. It is very expensive, but I can almost
guarantee that you will progress many times faster than if you try to learn it
all by yourself.

------
malandrew
Has anyone produced a keyboard with piano action keys that works like the gTar
does?

Seems like something like that should exist.

[http://www.incidentgtar.com/](http://www.incidentgtar.com/)

------
raarts
Buy a good piano, get a great teacher, and practice. A lot!

------
staunch
Take lessons at the local city college.

